

Ninite Easy PC Setup - Silent Unattended Install Multiple Programs At Once - boyter
http://ninite.com/

======
mkenyon
This kinda makes me want to reformat my computer

Does anyone know if you can save the installer file to use it later on so that
you can update all your programs at once?

~~~
brianwillis
I haven't used this service in a while, so things may have changed, but IIRC
the installer is really just a wrapper for all the other installers. You can
save it and re-use it for other installs, but the wrapper itself is pretty
small so I don't know why you'd want to. Try checking a few boxes and
downloading the installer - the file size will only be a few hundred KB.

------
rrrhys
This was my favourite resource for a fresh install about a year ago, and then
I forgot it existed :(

